# Winnie the Shark



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 6, 2011)

*Remember, artists, pict**ures of my characters can be found further down under "Pictures."*

Happy Shark Week everyone! Here's my new character.

Name: Wilhemina Caroline (Winnie) Abbot
Age: born 1980
Sex: Female
Species: Selachianthrope (wereshark, Mako variant)
Height: 5'6"
Weight: 155 lbs
From: Sydney, New South Wales, Australia

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Medium surfer girl hair a color between blonde and brown, Celadon colored skin with a slighty lighter shade on her underside and lower face
- Eye color: Gold
- Other features: Wave tattoo on her left shoulder, dorsal fin on back (NOT on head), pointy ears and pectoral fins on arms and legs (all fins shaped like a mako shark's), paws are dragon-like and have webbing
Behavior and Personality: Very active and friendly. Likes people she doesn't consider complete jerks, and is quite vocal to people who treat others badly. Loves having fun, but rarely gets into excess. Appreciates the simple things in life.

Skills: surfing, great swimmer, powerful bites
Weaknesses: can get carried away in trying to win a competition, sometimes treats people who have picked a spat with her too brutally 

Likes: surfing, street food, diving for fish and clams
Dislikes: wipeouts, litter on the beach, Man-eating selachianthropes

History: Winnie had been drawn to the sea since her parents moved to Sydney and opened a restaurant in front of Bondi Beach when she was 5. When she decided to take on surfing as a young child, it became her passion. At 19, she showed serious potential of eventually making a name for herself. One day, though, she got into a bad accident in a competition when a shark bit her on the leg. Little did she know that that was no ordinary shark; it infected her with the curse of selachiantropy, and also got her involved in the middle of a feud between man-eating weresharks and weresharks that don't eat people. She met Ray-O when he was staying in one of the local hotels, and they've been friends ever since.

Clothing/Personal Style: usually beach clothes, a one piece suit if surfing professionally, or a bikini when she's relaxing (when the situation is right, she's quite fond of surfing in the nude), leather necklace with wood beads and a shark tooth as a pendant - this tooth was from the shark that thralled her
Picture: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6318774/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6336035/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6377954/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6705110

Favorite food: Bluefin tuna
Favorite drink: Beer
Favorite location: The beach
Favorite weather: Sunshine
Favorite color: Sea Green

Least liked food: Nothing in particular
Least liked drink: Overly tourist-y cocktails
Least liked location: A badly kept beach
Least liked weather: Seastorms

Relations: Adam and Jamie Abbot (parents), Tori Abbot (sister)
Enemies: The gangs of man-eating sharks
Orientation: Haven't decided yet


----------



## drpickelle (Aug 10, 2011)

Holy shit WERE SHARK!

I approve.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 10, 2011)

drpickelle said:


> Holy shit WERE SHARK!
> 
> I approve.



Yeah, I figured that in an universe with a population of were-creatures, a wereshark would be interesting, and also something people would be scared of, much like wolves and big cats.


----------



## Sar (Aug 15, 2011)

A shark that likes surfing. This looks promising.


----------

